# OT: Best Wisconsin HSers in History....



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LINK 

names like Devin Harris, Travis Diener, and Nick Van Exel will jump out... :yes:


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*

Reece Gaines tore it up in Madison in his day...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*

no...Devin Harris tore it up in his day.... :wink:


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*

There are some players that could be considered for those teams that play now. Jerry Smith could, but he probably needs to win state, as those people took team achievement into the equation, and I don't see him achieving that this year or next year. Vincent, Bradly Tech, and Madison Memorial are, I think too tough and too deep overall. Next year Rufus King will have everyone back, they too will probably be better.

Smith could be darn good if he lost about ten or so pounds of baby fat. What he lacks is a great first step, and loosing that weight would be extremely beneficial for him. Don't get me wrong, he is good at driving, but now he gets by mostly on savvy and "niftiness", instead of sheer athleticism. To not be a disappointment in college he'll certainly need to lose some baby fat. 

Korie Lucious could consievably be on that list. He's only about 5'11" or 6'0", but if he grows a little and improved like freshman normally do, then he should do extremely well. He's one of the five best in the nation according to many. I doubt his stats won't explode until his junior season, when all the current King juniors have graduated.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*

*I definitly think Jerry Smith will be on one of those lists. He was the 1st player in state history to be on the 1st Team All State team as a sophomore, and will likely be on the list this year and next. Also, Tosa East is still in the tournament, with kind of a weak outlook ahead of them (Pius, and Milwaukee Bay View), where they could come out of their sectional this year.
I think that next year Jerry is Mr. Basketball, and with a young team coming back next year for Tosa East, they will be in the preseason state top 5.*

Jerry Smith Profile 

2005 Boys Basketball State Tournament (D1)


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*

I think Smith made it partially on hype. He's a nationally ranked guy, and he had a very good season. However, there was a player last year that averaged 23 ppg in the City Conference, which is faaaaaaaaaaaar better then the Greater Metro. He however, had no hype coming in. He scored only 6 ppg and 7 apg his junior year, but he grew three inches to reach 6'2" (supposedly he was about 5'0" as a Freshman). He would have been more worthy of being first team. 

Don't get me wrong, Jerry Smith is a terrific player, but he's also a bit overrated. His point guard skills (which is what he'll play in college) are very, very unrefined. He could have a much more explosive game, but he's a bit overweight, so his quickness and leaping ability get compromised. 

He'll probably be Mr. Basketball as a senior, but this year I'd give it to either Marcus Landry or Wes Matthews, depending on their stats and most importantly how their teams finish in the tourney. Tosa East is probably "favored" to get out of its sectional, but Pius (who beat East) is a tough, well-balanced team. Plus Bradly Tech is similar to Pius, except the are better athletes. If East gets to the finals this year, and Wes and Marcus flop, I'd give it Jerry Smith, if not, one of those seniors deserve it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*



> I think Smith made it partially on hype. He's a nationally ranked guy, and he had a very good season. However, there was a player last year that averaged 23 ppg in the City Conference, which is faaaaaaaaaaaar better then the Greater Metro. He however, had no hype coming in. He scored only 6 ppg and 7 apg his junior year, but he grew three inches to reach 6'2" (supposedly he was about 5'0" as a Freshman). He would have been more worthy of being first team.


*I think that Jerry earned being on the first team 100%. He was the best player on one of the best teams in the state last year. Although Allan Hanson was great, there were games that Tosa East didn't have a chance if it weren't for Jerry. Although there were players last year with better stats, even in better conferences (City), I don't think that means they were better players. That is just like saying Stephon Marbury is the best PG because he leads the NBA in scoring by a PG. Jerry was on the 1st team because he averaged 18 points a game as the 2nd and sometimes 3 option in the offense. He also led the team in rebounding with around 8 boards a game being only 6-3. Jerry was also a great playmaker, dishing 4 assists a game while taking most double teams and was almost always the focus of the other teams defense.*




> Don't get me wrong, Jerry Smith is a terrific player, but he's also a bit overrated. His point guard skills (which is what he'll play in college) are very, very unrefined. He could have a much more explosive game, but he's a bit overweight, so his quickness and leaping ability get compromised.


*I agree that he can be overrated, but that is because he is the best basketball prospect that this state has seen for years, and he creates more hype by the things he does (dunking). I know that Butch was a great prospect, but he wasn't highly touted at the age of 13 like Jerry was. Although he gets overrated, he usually is just as good as advertised.

The reason he can look worse is because he is the only player that the defense has to worry about not leaving open. When facing double teams and box-1 defenses all game, even the best players will make mistakes, Devin Harris had horrible games his senior year versus Washington and Vincent.

When Jerry goes to college, which is going to be Kansas, Wake Forest, or Wisconsin, Jerry will not be the 100% focus of the defense, which will allow him to play his game better, and be way more effective. Also, he probably won't be a PG in college, I think a 2-guard would be more appropriate for his game, with some ball-handling mixed in.*



> He'll probably be Mr. Basketball as a senior, but this year I'd give it to either Marcus Landry or Wes Matthews, depending on their stats and most importantly how their teams finish in the tourney. Tosa East is probably "favored" to get out of its sectional, but Pius (who beat East) is a tough, well-balanced team. Plus Bradly Tech is similar to Pius, except the are better athletes. If East gets to the finals this year, and Wes and Marcus flop, I'd give it Jerry Smith, if not, one of those seniors deserve it.


*He is odds on favorite to win Mr. Basketball as a Senior, no doubt. I will go as far to say that he will probably be a McDonald's All American. With the young Tosa East team coming back with almost the whole starting team back, look for Jerry to average around 23 pts, 10 rebs, and 6 assists a game. Hopefully that this year Tosa East can go to State, but a gritty Pius and a good Bay View team stand in the way. Mr. Basketball for this year will probably go to either Wes Matthews, Marcus Landry, or Trevon Hughes, who has been lights out this season.*


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*

Yeah, about Hughes . . . he could very well be the best player in the state this year, and he's only a junior. Unfortunately, he goes to a small school that gets little attention, but from what I've heard he's pretty darn good. He's someone else who has had little hype but could wind up being better then Jerry Smith. 

Smith, I dunno, he's terrific, but he's also overrated. East lost to Piusa again, and East has faaaaar more talent. He plays point guard now, but doesn't do a very good job of running the offense. DPhan, do you think he's slightly overweight? He could lose some pounds and gain quickness, which too me is his primary physical weakness. He's nifty on drives, but he's just not that quick. He strangly is a very good leaper, but for some odd reason he's just not the most nimble guy out there.

This season, he's averaged just under eighteen points per, which is the same as last year and only two and a half more then his freshman season. I think he might be someone who peaked physically a bit early. Next year he could average the numbers you thought, but many people, including I believe yourself, thought that he would average around twenty-five per this season. I would like him to do well, since I'm graduating this year and I love when Wisconsin gains publicity for basketball.

I also doubt he'll be an McDee's AA. He's good, but he's right on the bubble this year, and he's gone from about eighth in the rankings (I know rankings are often useless are skewed, but that's how they determine the participants of the All-American game) before his freshman year, about fifteenth before his Sophomore year, and before this year he was around twenty-fifth. I see a trend hear.

Hey DPhan, who'd you think'll be the All-State players this year?

Mine are 

Marcus Landry
Trevon Hughes
Walter Blount
Jerry Smith
Wes Matthews

possibly Ryan Tilleman will be on there to add a legitimate flavor, i.e. four guards, while being among the five best in the state, wouldn't make much of a real team. EDIT John Rybak has a good chance at making first team as well, especially since he'll bring some size at 6'5" or 6'6". His shooting range is absurd. He (as well as JR Blount) could be big time mid-major players.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Best Wisconsing HSers in History....*



> Yeah, about Hughes . . . he could very well be the best player in the state this year, and he's only a junior. Unfortunately, he goes to a small school that gets little attention, but from what I've heard he's pretty darn good. He's someone else who has had little hype but could wind up being better then Jerry Smith.


*I think that Hughes' stats are inflated because of the compitition he plays against versus Jerry. If Jerry played against kids like Hughes does every game, Jerry most definitly would be averaging 25 points a game. Hughes has earned respect though, and hopefully he will be going to a big school, maybe Marquette or UWM....I think he would fit in both of those schools.*



> Smith, I dunno, he's terrific, but he's also overrated. East lost to Piusa again, and East has faaaaar more talent. He plays point guard now, but doesn't do a very good job of running the offense. DPhan, do you think he's slightly overweight? He could lose some pounds and gain quickness, which too me is his primary physical weakness. He's nifty on drives, but he's just not that quick. He strangly is a very good leaper, but for some odd reason he's just not the most nimble guy out there.


*I wasn't surprised at all when Pius beat Tosa East last night. Tosa East just had 2 players suspended, and they just aren't that good of a team chemistry wise. Jerry is the only player on the team that played big minutes on Varsity the year before. They are such a young team, and next year they should be fine. Pius, on the other hand, has had this team playing together for a few years, and they were a much better team chemistry wise. Jerry's weight isn't a concern to me. Jerry just doesn't have any second options on the team, which makes it harder and harder for him to shine. Jerry is hyped up because of his AAU play, were he is teamed with other players of his caliber, so he can play his game without being double and triple teamed. I agree with you that he can get quicker, and his jumping ability is not a problem at all.*



> This season, he's averaged just under eighteen points per, which is the same as last year and only two and a half more then his freshman season. I think he might be someone who peaked physically a bit early. Next year he could average the numbers you thought, but many people, including I believe yourself, thought that he would average around twenty-five per this season. I would like him to do well, since I'm graduating this year and I love when Wisconsin gains publicity for basketball.


*I shared the sentiment that he would increase his scoring from last year. I honestly thought that this year Jerry would be the "Lebron James" of Wisconsin HS Basketball. Although he didn't live up to that expectation, I think he did a great job considering how young their team was, and the constant focus on Jerry's every move. Imagine playing in a game where everytime you touch the ball, the opposing crowd would get to its loudest urging you to fail. Although that's not a good excuse, that is what Jerry had to deal with every time they played.*



> I also doubt he'll be an McDee's AA. He's good, but he's right on the bubble this year, and he's gone from about eighth in the rankings (I know rankings are often useless are skewed, but that's how they determine the participants of the All-American game) before his freshman year, about fifteenth before his Sophomore year, and before this year he was around twenty-fifth. I see a trend hear.


*Depending on how he does his senior year, and where he decides to go to school, that will probably determine whether or not he will make the McDonald's team. Let's say that Kansas wins the National Championship next season, and Jerry is having a huge year and committs there, his chances of making the team are a lot better in my opinion. I know where you are going with his ranking declining, and I agree with the fact that his early high ranking was due to him physically peaking early. I still think he is one of the best in 2006, and this is the summer that will determine a lot about where the prospects of this class fall. The camps this summer will be huge for this class, they determine who will be able to jump to the Pros, who will be considered a one and done in college, or who might have to rethink their basketball plans. I expect Jerry to stay in the top 25 going into next season, and hopefully having a great season.*



> Hey DPhan, who'd you think'll be the All-State players this year?
> 
> Mine are
> 
> ...


*Outside of the headliners, I really don't know much about individual players around the state. From what I know, Trevon Hughes, Landry, Matthews, and Smith are locks. I'm sure there are a lot of studs in the City Confrence, so I wouldn't be surprised to see a player from a City team make it...*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Best Wisconsin HSers in History....*

Stop talking up Tosa East, Dharrisphan. You still got to go through my school for the state title next year. Unfortunately we got eliminated today at the hands of Milwaukee Vincent. We were in the game until the last 3 minutes, and then they just did some alley oops, made some shots and bam it was a 4 point game, and they were just burning the clock because there was no shotclock, and they sunk all the free throws in the clutch cuz we had to foul them.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Best Wisconsin HSers in History....*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Stop talking up Tosa East, Dharrisphan. You still got to go through my school for the state title next year. Unfortunately we got eliminated today at the hands of Milwaukee Vincent. We were in the game until the last 3 minutes, and then they just did some alley oops, made some shots and bam it was a 4 point game, and they were just burning the clock because there was no shotclock, and they sunk all the free throws in the clutch cuz we had to foul them.


*How am I talking them up? I am just presenting cold, hard facts. Don't think just because Case got to state this year, that means you were the better team this year. Tosa East, in the much, much, much harder conference than you, ended their season on a 17 game winning streak, and extended it to 19 before losing to a Pius team that is in the State semifinals. I congratulate you guys, but come on, Tosa East has been producing tournament-worthy teams for the past 10 years running. If the teams that Tosa East had in the late 90's and early 00's (teams with Scott Merritt, Devin Harris, Scott Landish, Chris Briaer) got to play through in Case's regional/sectional, we would have made state every year. But, we had the likes of King, Washington, Bay View, and Marquette in our draw every year, who were not nessicarily the better teams, but the most athletic teams as a whole, and athletism can beat talent at the high school level. I just wanna know where you think that I am "talking them up" when this is a discussion mainly about a player, Jerry Smith.*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

btw, listen to the state tournament http://www.wrn.com/


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also Racine St. Catherines set the Division II state record for field goal percentage for a state tournament game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Your boy Jerry Smith was selected to the All State team receiving the 4th highest vote total.

Racine St. Catherines win Div. 2 State Title.

Do you know if Milwaukee Vincent won the div. 1 state title or not?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Your boy Jerry Smith was selected to the All State team receiving the 4th highest vote total.
> 
> Racine St. Catherines win Div. 2 State Title.
> 
> Do you know if Milwaukee Vincent won the div. 1 state title or not?


*Nice! Great news about Jerry....I have heard that Jerry has already committed to the University of Wisconsin, That would be a huge signiing for them. Vincent took 2nd in the state final, losing in the championship game to Wes Matthews, Marquette recruit, and Madison Memorial.....*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dang, 29 points and 10 rebounds. Good to see a good player going to Marquette at least, thats my college team to cheer for. 

Does Vincent coach, Tom Diener have any relation to Travis Diener?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> Dang, 29 points and 10 rebounds. Good to see a good player going to Marquette at least, thats my college team to cheer for.
> 
> Does Vincent coach, Tom Diener have any relation to Travis Diener?


*Yep...Tom Diener is Travis' uncle....Travis' dad coaches at Fond Du Lac Goodrich, where Travis and Drake starred.*


----------

